# Shipping from orphan espresso



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tried to orders couple of very small items from OE last night , got to the shipping page and saw items 22 euros ( two cups ) , shipping 22 euros .

Has their shipping gone up drastically recently ? I am liable for taxes on top of this ?

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If the item gets stopped at customs, then yes you might have to pay taxes on top


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> If the item gets stopped at customs, then yes you might have to pay taxes on top


Bumhole, makes two cups look very expensive ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Only if it gets stopped


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bumhole, makes two cups look very expensive ......


You need to stop focussing on the bottom stuff boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You need to stop focussing on the bottom stuff boots


This is important stuff , it's cups for god sake .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe a group buy would be worthwhile?

I wanted to buy the 10 and 12oz inker Luna's (to complete the set..... I never use even my 8oz...) but shipping stopped me.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Maybe a group buy would be worthwhile?
> 
> I wanted to buy the 10 and 12oz inker Luna's (to complete the set..... I never use even my 8oz...) but shipping stopped me.


http://www.orphanespresso.com/Inker-525-LUNA-12-oz-Latte-Cups_p_4027.html

12 and 16 actually...

http://www.orphanespresso.com/Inker-824-LUNA-175-oz-Latte-Cups--Largest_p_4028.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe orphan espresso are members on here so it might be worth asking them if we get the interest!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What drink are you going to make in those . They are massive !


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What drink are you going to make in those . They are massive !


The 12oz will be good for my uncle, who's a costaphile.

The 16..... Well, I'll just use it to hold my other cups.

The Inker cups look great when they are stacked inside each other, they sort of cascade.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> The 12oz will be good for my uncle, who's a costaphile.
> 
> The 16..... Well, I'll just use it to hold my other cups.
> 
> The Inker cups look great when they are stacked inside each other, they sort of cascade.


Fair enough , I added more cups to my fake order and I could still only get the shipping down to £8-10 per cup , shame as the ones I want are only from there!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

It appears that taxes are liable to be charged above a minimum value of £15. Import taxes explained in a nutshell - DutyCalculator Help Center

The value, of course, may be less than you actually pay: What matters is the amount that OE enters on the customs form.

My recent order of parts for the Cremina came to over £60 and I was not charged any taxes, but maybe I was lucky.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

16oz ?!? That'll take some time to steam


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

17.5oz latte cup! How many shots would you have to put in that to stop it just tasting of milk!

Also how come they seem to have stock of colours I have not seen on uk sites?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tooooooooooooo many


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 16oz ?!? That'll take some time to steam


Not on the l1


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jonners said:


> It appears that taxes are liable to be charged above a minimum value of £15. Import taxes explained in a nutshell - DutyCalculator Help Center
> 
> The value, of course, may be less than you actually pay: What matters is the amount that OE enters on the customs form.
> 
> My recent order of parts for the Cremina came to over £60 and I was not charged any taxes, but maybe I was lucky.


It is always pot luck. I think under £18 is always ok anything over always a chance to get charged.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have contacted orphan espresso to see if they are up for a group buy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I have contacted orphan espresso to see if they are up for a group buy


Ok , I wasn't so brother about the price of the items I wanted , just trying to get the bleeding shipping down !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have asked about postage discount as well, we might need to post to one address then repost via uk mail


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kikapu said:


> It is always pot luck. I think under £18 is always ok anything over always a chance to get charged.


If it's shipped with a courier like DHL - you will definitely get hit for import duty and VAT - (22%). You get an automated call which cheerfully relieves you of the duty cost. The item won't be delivered until this is paid. And to add insult to injury, shipping costs are plus VAT plus import duty. However, if the item is shipped via US postal service (which can include insurance for peace of mind) you may well be lucky. I've bought a few items this way and have been lucky.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or if in time take them to the forum coffee trail in Edinburgh


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If it's shipped with a courier like DHL - you will definitely get hit for import duty and VAT - (22%). You get an automated call which cheerfully relieves you of the duty cost. The item won't be delivered until this is paid. And to add insult to injury, shipping costs are plus VAT plus import duty. However, if the item is shipped via US postal service (which can include insurance for peace of mind) you may well be lucky. I've bought a few items this way and have been lucky.


Actually your right US Postal seems to be best chance of not having to pay dont think I have ever paid import on things sent that way even if they were marked down on the package as over the £15-18 limit, Anything I have had couriered I was charged. I once bought something for £180 and then was phoned by courier company saying I had to pay import duty, tax and fees for them processing it and it was something like an extra £40-50!!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe I could use the 17 oz as a hat?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Maybe I could use the 17 oz as a hat?


Now that would be a great profile pic


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is important stuff , it's cups for god sake .


We deserve a picture of Mrboots collection. (Hopefully see something else i would like)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I used to buy a lot of stuff from the states and courier always got pulled, USPS was more likely to get through without a charge. By no means a cert though.


----------

